# Matching new drywall to old textured drywall



## pennshaq (May 22, 2010)

I am remodeling my spare bath and have removed the old tub and the tiled drywall around the tub. The old drywall that was removed met with the remaining drywall at a vertical corner that has a bullnose roundover bead and the remaining drywall has an orange peel texture. I did remove the corner bead in order to get the tub out of the alcove but I am planning on replacing the roundover bead.

Q1 - Can I replace the old borner bead that already has the matching texture? If so, how do I keep the joint between the textured drywall and the textured corner bead from cracking and reappearingf after repainting?

Q2 - If I have to replace the corner bead, how do I blean the orange texture so it is a smooth joint from the old textured drywall around the bead? Do I need to feather/sand the old texture and then aplly compound to blend in the joint and then add textureafter?

Q3 - What is the best way to match the texture on the ceailing and old drywall at butt joints (walls and cealing are both have an orange peel texture)? Do I sand and feather the old painted texture, apply tape, coat the seams and then match the texture? Or is there a better way?

I appreciate any suggections. A couple of pics have been attached, one of the left side of the alcove and the other a closer view of the corner with the old drywall and texture.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

pennshaq said:


> I am remodeling my spare bath and have removed the old tub and the tiled drywall around the tub. The old drywall that was removed met with the remaining drywall at a vertical corner that has a bullnose roundover bead and the remaining drywall has an orange peel texture. I did remove the corner bead in order to get the tub out of the alcove but I am planning on replacing the roundover bead.
> 
> Q1 - Can I replace the old borner bead that already has the matching texture? If so, how do I keep the joint between the textured drywall and the textured corner bead from cracking and reappearingf after repainting?
> 
> ...


Q-1 Yes, if im reading it right. If you put in new corner bead make sure it is screwed into place well & then put mesh tape (or im sure the paper tape purists will say to use paper tape) on the bead & use hot mud to mud over the transition. Hot mud is less likely to shrink & therefor less likely to crack at the transition between the old & the new. Always use paper tape for inside corners.

Q-2 After you have a coat or two of mud & your transition between old & new is nice & smooth & ready for texture prepare to over spray the area between old & new by a good 18inches or so so there is an area where you can blend the new to old in. (i cant see the picture while im typing this so i cant give more specific direction yet, i may edit this answer) 

Q-3 I think you nailed it, i dont know of any better way. Make sure everything is smooth, feathered, sanded. To me your existing texture looks like an orange peel with a slight knock down. If i were going to try & match it i would use some scrap drywall to get my pressure right so that what i was spraying on the scrap looked like what was sprayed on the existing (or as close as possible). I would think that 90 psi or so will get you close to the look of the existing, then after it sits on your scrap for a few minutes lightly hit it with a knife (slight knock down) & see if thats the look your existing texture has. PLEASE use the scrap to find the right texture formula first BEFORE texturing your wall 

Edit: it is hard to tell from the picture exactly what your texture is, from the picture to me it looks like orange peel with a very light knock down, but i could be wrong it is hard to tell.

Edit-2: After your texture has dried use a rag or a sponge to wipe your overspray off of the existing texture until they blend in together as much as possible. This is why you need to allow 18 inches or so as a "blend in" area where you spray new texture over the old. If you dont allow enough room to do this you wont have enough room blend in old & new AND it will make either a very lumpy area where the transition looks like crap OR you will have a masking line that will look like crap. 

Hope This Helps GOOD LUCK !!


----------

